
FSF Heroes - jordigh
https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/videos/fsf-heroes/
======
mark_l_watson
I just got an email from the FSF with this. I was skeptical, but it really
does point out problems with trusting kids’ privacy rights to closed source
commercial systems.

~~~
woofie11
The mess here is a bit deeper than that:

* PPRA gives us rights to inspect school curricula. We can't, since they're locked up at Pearson.

* FEPRA gives us rights to inspect and correct student records. We can't, since they're locked up at Pearson.

* FOIA state equivalents have historically given us access to most of everything else. We can't, since they're locked up at Pearson.

See a pattern?

This is devastating to education research, educational policy-making, and
general progress in education. FSF isn't 100% right about the fix, but we do
need something like an AGPL or CC-BY-SA broader rights framework for
education.

(And yes, Pearson is just a stand-in for the broader ed-tech industry).

------
stallmanite
Worth the trip for the kitten gun at 1:39.

